# [Austin, Texas] club



## RubiksKing (Aug 15, 2021)

commet on this thread if you live in Austin Texas so i can start a in person club


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Aug 15, 2021)

me


----------



## Tucker Chamberlain (Aug 15, 2021)

I do


----------



## RubiksKing (Aug 16, 2021)

do you ever meet in groups to hang and cube


----------



## Tucker Chamberlain (Aug 30, 2021)

Would anyone go to a Austin unofficial comp, (The Georgetown area) or just start a club or something


----------

